# CO2 regulators/ new bottle woes



## Drouthie (6 Nov 2010)

Hi,

I bought a CO2 kit off ebay and the bottle that came with it has run out http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Complete-...3?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item20b4f2c719. I am looking for a replacement bottle but I am really struck!  I thought I could attatch a MIG disposible bottle to it but I think that was a fantasy.

I really don't know what I'm doing so sorry if there isn't enough info here. Here is the pic of the bottle and the regulator. If anybody can even tell me what I'm looking at that would be a terrrific start. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/39917316@N04/5151038086/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/39917316@N04/5150425819/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/39917316@N04/5151036294/in/photostream/

I don't know what info I need to find out to be useful and ask the right questions to solve this problem.

Any help or direction would be very much appreciated. I'm at my wits end and my lovely plants are suffering


----------



## danmil3s (6 Nov 2010)

if the tread is 22mm you can use a fire extinguisher. cant tell from photos.


----------



## stevec (6 Nov 2010)

it is a lunapet system and has a regulator that will screw straight into a fe or industrial bottle


----------



## Drouthie (6 Nov 2010)

Yes it is lunapet. I think it is a W21.8 x 1/14" thread, is that close enough to 22mm, using a bit of grease maybe? Thanks for the help, I think just trying to explain the problem has helped me work out what I'm doing.

Do disposible M10 x1 to refillible W21.8 x 1/14" adaptors exist?

I'm a bit (read very) terrified of using a fire extinguisher.


----------



## stevec (6 Nov 2010)

dont know where you get your thread data from? but i use the same system and have used fe and now industrial cylinder with no problems.

if scared of fe you need to find an industrial cylinder supplier

whereabouts are you?


----------



## Drouthie (6 Nov 2010)

I got it from the website discription on ebay. I was just talking to my boyfirend and he seems to think the difference between 21.8 and 22 mm is infintesimally small. I live in Scotland. I tried B&Q and Machine mart and they didn't have any industrial cylindars. Would I need to contact BOC?


----------



## gollum456 (6 Nov 2010)

dont bother with that, complete rip off. just get a co2 fire extinguisher off ebay. they are on there for Â£14 delivered at the moment and thats for a 2kg bottle. you should then be able to get it refilled for less than a tenner.


----------



## Drouthie (6 Nov 2010)

*Re: CO2 regulators/ new bottle woes -SOLVED *

Cool, I will man up and stop being such a wuss and get a FE.

Thanks everybody, you've made my day!


----------



## danmil3s (8 Nov 2010)

just think its worth pointing out if you have a large tank and use a lot of gas BOC can work out a cheaper option. like 500l + maybe.


----------



## gollum456 (8 Nov 2010)

really? even with refills on a 2kg fire extinguisher of Â£3 that some people are getting. don't BOC want Â£60+ just to rent the bottle every year?


----------



## ukco2guy (9 Nov 2010)

Hi,

Yup FE would work out a lot cheaper in the long run. Most local FE dealers will refill much cheaper than BOC, i could be wrong but i think with BOC you have to sign up to a contract also?

I pay Â£5 for my refills, they charge the same for 5kg and 2kg which is nice.

Cheers,


----------



## danmil3s (10 Nov 2010)

The cheapst i could get was Â£10 for 2kg fe now i pay Â£1kg + Â£80 per year and i dont need to change the bottle every week so for me with high useage BOC work out cheaper. for my nano i plan on useing fe just depends on your needs. but just saying they are a rip off  isnt fair


----------



## gollum456 (10 Nov 2010)

ah fair enough. its just when i worked it out, the Â£80 rental fee would be more than if i bought new extinguishers at Â£24 a pop!! i use about one every 4 months. though that is gonna change as i've upped the rate!

i gotta say though mate you must be using co2 at a serious rate to make that worthwhile?


----------



## danmil3s (10 Nov 2010)

its a high light tank with a lot of fast growing plants my old sump wasn't as efficient as the new one. so like i say 2 kg was lasting less than a week. this bottle has been on since i changed sump on the 17th of this month 35kg will have lasted 4 months. cost so far about Â£16 a month and getting cheaper ever day. when it runs out ill get an exact figure to know if its worth it but 35kg of gas for Â£30 isn't bad and a 5 foot cylinder for Â£7.70 a moth is pretty good. better than the Â£30 + i was paying for on FE.


----------



## ukco2guy (10 Nov 2010)

Based on your consumption danmil3s yeah that does sound cheaper. That is a lot of co2, well compared to me, are you sure you don`t need one of those huge pub bottles  I guess for anyone it`s a good idea to hold back, figure out what their consumption is after a few months then commit to either FE or BOC refills 

Cheers,


----------



## danmil3s (11 Nov 2010)

i dint mind the bottle its under the stairs so dont even notice it i use clear hose from it to the tank i think its bigger than a pub one weighs 99kg full  when im on my pc ill find you the pic thats on here


----------



## stevec (11 Nov 2010)

you can find suppliers that just want a one off deposit on their cylinders so its not an annual fee

hants and dorset gas in southampton do this and guarantee your deposit back if you no longer want to use them


----------



## danmil3s (11 Nov 2010)

i looked around everywhere within 50 miles i could find just uses boc and added a bit or are a boc supplier


----------



## Johnzz (23 Nov 2010)

gollum456 said:
			
		

> really? even with refills on a 2kg fire extinguisher of Â£3 that some people are getting. don't BOC want Â£60+ just to rent the bottle every year?



I rent a 6.5kg cylinder from BOC for Â£70 a year plus Â£20 per fill up.  I also get a nifty BOC annual membership card.


----------



## danmil3s (23 Nov 2010)

im happy with co2 from boc cost me about Â£2.50 a week including gas on a 750l that's not bad got some scales so i now know roughly how much im using.


----------

